# How do you carry your cell phone when riding?



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I wear breaches when I ride and usually, they don't have pockets to carry a cell phone. I normally don't ride with a phone on me, but recently discovered a powerline trail close to home and since it is remote, would like to keep my phone with me. In the winter, I wear a coat, so it isn't a problem. But in the summer in North Carolina it gets hot and humid. I worry that even if I have pockets on my breaches the sweat (excuse me for any visuals) would soak through and cause my phone "water" damage. 
I'm debating sewing a pocket onto the outside of the thigh, but worry sweat would still be an issue. One of my geldings will take off if he dumps me/decides to dump me. If it's me being dumb and coming off, he'll hang around. And gratefully, I haven't come off the other guy, but that means don't know if he'll stick around. So sewing a pocket onto a saddle pad probably isn't the best if either leaves me in the dirt. Any ideas?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Something like this (doesn't have to be this one, but there are lots of products like them, some with more space and geared to riders) might be good for that. 

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/503615366/leg-harness-garter-purse-thigh-bag


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

The rule of thumb is definitely to have the phone on YOU, not the horse, for the reasons you mentioned. I ride out alone a lot and would never go without my phone in a pocket.

In the summer, I've had good luck with the Kerrits Icefill tights with the outer thigh cell pocket.

But I only have one pair of those, so I mostly use this very dorky looking hi vis riding vest. 








It is lightweight and breathable so even in hot, humid weather it doesn't really add any bulk over a tshirt or tanktop. I had previously ridden in an even dorkier construction worker orange vest from Home Depot, but the pockets didn't have zippers and my phone fell out a couple of times requiring dismounting and backtracking with my horse who didn't think a lost cell phone was a good excuse to turn around when we were almost home :wink: The Safe Riders vest does have zippered pockets, which to me is a non-negotiable now.

I have also tried an expandable runner's fanny pack and a leg holder, and in my opinion, if you do anything more than walk on your ride, the bouncing around is really annoying. For me, it's got to be a pocket on a vest or coat.

ETA: If you think you would like the leg holder, PM your address and I will mail you mine since it's collecting dust in the bottom of my tack trunk!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Fanny packs, elastic arm band and the one being advertised in many horse magazines and media is the one that fits the thigh, a elastic band with a closure over phone compartment.
I have a smaller lightweight backpack with padded shoulder strap and chest connection. It really isn't hot to wear.
A frozen bottle of water, my phone, copy of my drivers license and $20 is what is in it...
Can be a long, hot wait getting out of where ever you are and that cold drink is a must in hot Florida or risk heat stroke quickly.

What ever you use make sure the phone is on you, not the horse as to many times giddy-up goes home when the rider is a foot and the phone and rescue is attached to the saddle...Bye-Bye. :icon_rolleyes:
Sometimes that is a very long walk home or till another rider comes along and can make a call for you.. :|
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I found this small bag with belt loops on clearance near where I work. It is absolutely perfect. I can just strap on a belt, put the bag on, and it's very secure. It's not bulky, just the perfect size. All the pockets are zippered. It's just large enough to hold a smartphone, though I don't have one.

It looks almost exactly the same as the one I've linked below. I've had several people ask me about cell phone holders for riding since I bought mine. They all wish they had my bag, and are disappointed when they find out that mine was the last one. :wink:

https://www.amazon.com/Messenger-Tactical-Cellphone-Holsters-Saddlebag/dp/B01M7WGAQR/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a small pouch that I found at the second hand store and it just fits my phone nicely, it has a belt loop and also a snap so I put the belt through the loop and attach the snap to the belt loop on my jeans, breeches etc so it is double attached.
I try to remember to take it with me every ride especially if riding alone. 
:smile:Now that I am older I also have to remember to have glasses so I can see to make a call.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

In my house. 

Sorry, I know it's a safety thing, but a) I don't get reception where I ride, b) I don't go very far from my property and don't ride alone, and c) I hate the idea of having to be connected all the time. I like it in the woods because I don't have to be connected. People forget that we used to live without cell phones. 

I guess that was useless to you wasn't it.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I bought a SPOT satellite emergency beacon for when we rented a motorcycle in Iceland and planned to hit some of the roads less travelled. I kept the subscription and take it now with me when I ride alone. It's got better coverage than a cell phone (satellite) and it is in a robust housing, so I won't hurt it even falling on it. If I'm still conscious, I can summon emergency services to my location with an SOS button. If I'm unconscious, it makes no difference what I have on me...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have an arm band for my cell phone that I attach around my leg instead, just below the knee.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Horse holster


----------



## BzooZu (Jan 12, 2014)

This may sound funny but I wear my phone in my socks on trails. I wear ones that go higher and just push the phone into the sock on the outside of my calf (anywhere it doesnt touch the horse or tack is good). 
We sometimes use knee-socks instead of half-chaps so the sock is put over the breeches and then its even easier to just put a phone in there.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I use an ankle wallet/cellphone holder. Cashel makes the one I have but there are others.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Runners belt - it's just a knit band that slides over my head and has slots for my phone and keys. Can find them inexpensively at Walmart, Amazon, or any athletics store.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I found a suede cigarette case at a yard sale for a quarter. It has a long strap so I can wear across my shoulders, bandolier style. It has two zipper pockets and the main Velcro pocket for the cigs. I put horse treats in the one zipper pocket and the cell phone in the main pocket.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have a a little trail-runner fanny pack, but find it cumbersome because I also wear a belt with a multi-tool. Think I'm going to this "horse holster" next.

I turn my phone off when I ride so I don't get unwanted calls, it is just part of my trail emergency kit, along with my first aid bag, my protein bars, sunscreen, and hoofpick.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I very rarely use my phone and most of the time it is not on and I rode with it turned off but my Sis suggested turning it on and putting it on vibrate when riding so it is quickly available, so I do that now.

Last fall I happened to turn my phone on and saw that I had received a text, very rare for me, Hubby and I admired it for a minute, a friend had texted to ask if I wanted to come over and ride tomorrow (Fri) I had nothing planned so texted back that I could, then a few minutes later receive another text from my friend saying that she had sent the text 2 weeks ago.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I have one of those runners pouches from Target. I attach it snugly around my waist and it doesn't bother me at all. Plus it was pretty cheap!


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I didn't know there's so much versatility in phone holders for riders. 

I'm not worried about getting or making calls or texts. I am a little anxious to get dumped and seriously hurt where no one would come across me or come look for me until I didn't come home by dark. I've never been so incapacitated that I couldn't get back on or limp myself home, but don't want to be left in that situation w/o a way to call for help.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like the Horse Holster product page has some factory seconds available. Could be a good way to get something suitable at a discount.

https://thehorseholster.com/collections/all/products/factory-seconds-the-horse-holster


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I use an armband if what I'm wearing doesn't have secure pockets. Half the time I have two phones on me (business line and personal line). I'll sometimes keep one phone in saddle bag for easier access for taking pics while still keeping the other phone on ME for emergency. My phones are in lifeproof cases so I use the lifeproof armband that they just slide into.


----------



## pennywise (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a wind breaker that has zipper pockets. It's lightweight so it's easy to wear in most weather. but when it's hot out I tend to just leave it somewhere in the arena on the railing or I'll put it on the mounting block. I remember when it was a thing not to ride with your phone but now it's for safety to keep it on you? I can see that, if you're riding out alone and have a spill. I always ride in the morning around the time they take the horses out so for that whole hour there's someone walking by and I'm 89% sure she'd see me on the ground and help haha.....maybe. However, I do have a sexy Marilyn Manson fanny pack that works for going out into the..._wilderness_... the ..._wild woods_...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I bought a small camera case at Walmart that fits my cell phone really good. I use a carabiner to clip it to my belt loop since I don't wear a belt. I sometimes find it annoying, especially while mounting the horse, but for the most part, it stays out of my way. I ride out in the woods alone, so I think it's smart. Plus, I have family that gets very worried if they think I am "lost." 

Before cell phones, they sent me out riding with a walkie-talkie type radio. :icon_rolleyes:

What's sort of funny is if the phone rings while I'm riding, one of my horses always stops and turns around and looks at me, like "Are you going to get that?" :biglaugh:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Some great ideas here, will have to check something out. I usually have my phone on strap round my neck and tuck it into my bra. I carry it to take photos!!


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

I was going to suggest pockets, but then I remembered that, for some ridiculous reason, even the breeches made for women don't have pockets. (which is fine if you're showing or in a lesson because why would you need them?) A camera case seems a good suggestion, or one of those around-the-neck holders they made for wallets/cash. I usually trail ride with at least one other person, so as long as someone has a phone, that seems fine. I have an ID bracelet (not a medic alert) with my emergency contact info in case I'm in a state not to be able to tell someone what it is.


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

I found an awesome neon green belt/can-be-attached-with-a-carbiner carrier that has a couple different pockets and will fit my phone, info, etc. Unfortunately, I found this the day after my tried and true Nova got spooked by a herd of deer, bolted and then bucked my 4yo son and I off about 2 miles from home. I had my phone stuffed in an almost too small camera case but realized it was pointless to have at that point since neither of us were seriously hurt and my husband was at work. Stupid deer.


----------



## Whitestaryellowhorse (Oct 10, 2017)

Horse holster for sure!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a small fanny pack for phone and a few emergency items (including a S.P.O.T) and a photo copy of driver's license and insurance card. ID is important.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I use a fanny pack, or if in a group, whoever has pockets with zippers carries the phone


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I'd be apprehensive about using anything around my neck, as I worry that in the event of a fall that neck strap could get caught around the saddle horn and either strangle me or crush my larynx ... 

I always have my phone on me, since I work on call 24-7, and in the nicer months I simply stuff it down my bra, or in the pocket of my coat if it's cold enough to wear one (which is about 9 months out of the year lol). When it's really hot I'll put it in my boot, on the side of my calf. For some reason my feet and legs don't usually get that warm so sweat isn't an issue for me there. I really ought to look into those Horse Holsters, they look pretty decent. But I'm a cheap miser when it comes to stuff for me so there is that .... ; )

-- Kai


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I just shove mine down my half chap. It's in an otterbox case, and I turn it screen side out.

I'd like riding tights with a phone pocket in the thigh, purely because half the time when I'm riding I'm on the phone to my long distance SO and my earbuds get caught on my saddle and pulled out constantly...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If I'm alone riding, I have have a spot messenger clipped on me. Outside of that I always have my phone on the outside of my thigh with a horse holster. Best purchase I've ever made. I use it every time I ride whether its an arena or out on the trail or in the mountains.

The company who makes them is litereally called The Horse Holster.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I ride with my phone in an elastic waist pouch meant for runners, which I bought cheap on amazon.

I keep it under my shirt and prefer this type to thigh cases which I always seem to catch on bushes or bash against trees.

It's water resistant, so I don't worry about sweat. I do put my phone in a plastic bag if I expect rain or am crossing water that I may find myself unexpectedly swimming in.

I have thrown mine in the washer without incident but left it to air dry. I have had it a couple years now and its held up much, much better than I expected for the price.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

It's an interesting question because so many places are inconvenient. Side pockets are out of the question; if you do fall you can really bash your hip on those hard things, plus break the phone. So it needs to be against a soft part. A friend of mine carries hers between her boobs, just cradled in the bra. I can't do that - it would irritate me to no end, plus I don't have her capacious cleavage! ;-)

I don't carry one because we don't have signal where I ride. Someone always knows roughly where I am though and when to start looking. That's the same system I used growing up, when I went very long distances into the forests on my own, endurance training my late Arabian mare. Interestingly the backup system never needed to be activated, but you know what they say about umbrellas and rain. If you don't have the umbrella, it _is_ going to rain! I was always fortunate in that, if I did come off, the horse stayed with me; and that there were no bad accidents for the horses either, in over 35 years of solo riding.

I do carry a multi-tool, in case my horse gets tangled in stray wire. This is an issue where we live, with emus going through fences. I'd hate not to be able to help a horse trapped in a wire loop, so I make sure I have a multi-tool with wire-cutters, and that I can actually cut wire with it (road test)! The multi-tool is even harder than a phone and about the same size, and I carry it in a pouch suspended off the velcro saddlecloth strap that goes over my English All-Purpose girth arrangement, under the saddle flap. There is a little nook there that accommodates it beautifully, and it can be easily removed providing the horse isn't lying on that side after an accident! I tried attaching it off the saddle in various places but it bumped around annoyingly and was liable to fall off. I don't have panniers, but that would be another good place. You can get some smallish ones I believe.

A little PS that just occured to me after posting: Thinking about it, the cleavage is not a great place for a phone for another reason. Should you fall on your front and the phone be at a weird angle, you'd carry a risk of it pushing your sternum backwards into your thorax. Some people have ossified xiphoid processes and those people are at risk of impaling themselves internally on their own bent-back/broken xiphoids if they get a hard blow to it. This has caused some people to bleed to death before they could be helped. Only a small risk, but worth knowing about. Also something to be careful of when doing CPR.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I ride with suspenders holding my pants up....and I have a pouch that straps to my suspenders.....


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

shirt pocket


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

When I ride, I'm usually in the arena, not on trails. I do however have a cellphone case that attaches to your breeches- if it has belt loops. There are many places that sell these types of phone cases, Dover, amazon, etc.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SueC said:


> A little PS that just occured to me after posting: Thinking about it, the cleavage is not a great place for a phone for another reason. Should you fall on your front and the phone be at a weird angle, you'd carry a risk of it pushing your sternum backwards into your thorax. Some people have ossified xiphoid processes and those people are at risk of impaling themselves internally on their own bent-back/broken xiphoids if they get a hard blow to it. This has caused some people to bleed to death before they could be helped. Only a small risk, but worth knowing about. Also something to be careful of when doing CPR.


It would take an enormous amount of weight and pressure for your xyphoid to even start to cause that kind of damage and at that point should the cell phone actually still be in your bra-you've got way more serious injuries elsewhere to worry about.
As for CPR if that's what you need, your clothes are coming off anyways, so that cell phone is not going to be an issue:lol:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

my2geldings said:


> It would take an enormous amount of weight and pressure for your xyphoid to even start to cause that kind of damage and at that point should the cell phone actually still be in your bra-you've got way more serious injuries elsewhere to worry about.
> As for CPR if that's what you need, your clothes are coming off anyways, so that cell phone is not going to be an issue:lol:


No, it was for _doing_ CPR (in general, and not related to falling off a horse) that pressure on the sternum/xiphoid is an issue. Those few who have ossified backwards-facing xiphoids are at real risk of injury - and even those with normal xiphoids parallel to the chest surface can have their xiphoids broken during CPR, and then that becomes a risk. It's a small risk, but one that is warned about. And if a puny person can cause trouble that way performing CPR, then falling on a blunt object from a height can give you a similar effect if the angle is right. Low chance, as I said, but not zero chance and therefore of interest.

I do apologise to the men in this thread, for whom the whole topic of carrying objects in the cleavage is of no practical import. ;-)


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@redbadger There are several women's breeches that have thigh pockets for phones. You won't find show breeches or traditional ones with pockets big enough but for casual riding or schooling there are plenty to choose from. If my back pocket is deep enough I keep mine there but that makes me nervous as I can see it falling out so buttoned in a shirt pocket is my other spot. If I rode trails or alone I'd go with something entirely different like a holster or buy riding pants with a thigh pocket or a new shirt with a zip pocket for phones..


----------



## jesscorc (Mar 12, 2017)

I ride with a very thin sports bum bag ! It can carry a set of keys along with my phone as well


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I carry a flip phone in my jeans pocket, front of thigh. That isn't relevant to folks who don't wear jeans, but the 'horse holster' ad surprised me. I don't carry a phone on my side or behind me because I'm likely to land on my hip or back, smashing the phone. I figure the front of my thigh is the place least likely for a hard impact in a fall.

If I ever get something fancier than a flip phone, then this sounds helpful:

Find Me Fast app calls for help if you crash | road.cc

This also sounded interesting:

https://www.horsetalk.co.nz/2017/09/28/alert-system-horse-rider/

I like riding off-trail, which means someone looking for me could pass by within 30 yards and never see me...


----------



## KBA6 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a jacket with a chest pocket where I keep my phone - I absolutely LOVE this jacket - all pockets have zippers and the high collar is nice on windy days. It's not bulky and if it's really cold, I just layer shirts and thermals. I don't like bulky coats that make it hard for me to move in. 

It is similar to this, but not this exact one - the one I have has reinforced shoulders and elbows but since it was a gift, I don't have a link to it
https://www.amazon.com/ASICS-Womens...&sr=8-18&keywords=athlete+jacket+chest+pocket

Warmer weather I stick it in my boot so that it is nice and snug against my calf ... but I just ordered some sports bras with a pocket in the back. Not sure how these will work out while riding, but we'll see. 

https://www.amazon.com/DaiLiWei-Run...740215&sr=1-3&keywords=sports+bra+with+pocket


Also, I have Google Fit on my phone - it allows you to start an activity, like horse riding, and on top of counting the calories you burn, it will track my distance, speed, my path on Google Maps. My husband loves that since he would be able to log in and know exactly where I'm at if something happened. Also, I've had a neighbor demand I stay off her land and once she accused me of riding on her property, I was able to bring up my path and prove to her on the spot that I wasn't. So, I love it. And you can't beat FREE!!!


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

If I am wearing a jacket, I usually keep it in the zip pocket, or on the inside pocket. There's a pair of breeches that I own that also has a side pocket, big enough to fit my phone. If I am wearing those, I put my phone in there.


----------



## ChestnutPony4Life (Dec 30, 2017)

I stick mine in my half chap


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I love my horse holster. Works like it should and otherwise the phone is in my bra.


----------

